# Advice on a toy and standard dry food



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think nutritionally there is any difference in kibble for small or large dogs...the only difference will be the size of the kibble itself, so I'd just find a kibble size that both can eat. As long as your toy can chew it, you should be fine..............


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Fromm 4-Star (the grain free varieties). 
The bites are quite small, so great for my tiny 3 lb chihuahua can eat it and my 47lb PWD doesn't care if the bite size is little one way or another. 

All 4 dogs are doing great on it.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I agree that Fromm grain free is a great food. Kibble bits is small enough for a tpoo to handle.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My Standard eats Fromm plus a bunch of other foods.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the inputs. Rhett will eat any thing big or small and in kind if Rhett eats it Jippy will eat it because he wants to be just like Rhett 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I really like Acana and Orijen, they both are 4-5 star dog food.


----------

